# Posting "NSFW" content



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Please refrain from posting "NSFW", ****, or other iffy content on this site. We want this site to be family friendly.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I removed the NSFW thread and removed a few avatars as well. If there's something I've missed though it would be good to let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dammit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I removed the NSFW thread and removed a few avatars as well. If there's something I've missed though it would be good to let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


If I were you Nathen I would check out that Silverstilts guy ..He seems a bit sketchy to me..:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats "NSFW" suppose to mean 

When I Google it , it says it means Now show friends and workmates :whistling2:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Booooooooooooox10.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I removed the NSFW thread and removed a few avatars as well. If there's something I've missed though it would be good to let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


 Sex IS family friendly :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Booooooooooooox10.


Yeah Booooooooooo, Hooters forever :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Whats "NSFW" suppose to mean
> 
> When I Google it , it says it means Now show friends and workmates :whistling2:


No idea either


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> No idea either


Not Safe For Work (for office types)


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry, I only used that acronym because that's what the thread was labeled that had the questionable content in it.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I googled it on MY laptop and it comes up with Nathan Scrapped Foxy Women thread:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok.... I'll go first and re-post a pic that was taken down because it was SICK.....DISGUSTING......and......PERVERTED!!! (and I agree), what did that costume cost to hire?......2Bucks?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Please refrain from posting "NSFW", ****, or other iffy content on this site. We want this site to be family friendly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nathan


One way this was somewhat dealt with on another forum I was on, was to have a section that you couldn't access till after you'd made 15 posts. It's also not an area that google searches will pull something up from - so the mods had said, anyway.

The more difficult accessibility to the section was mostly done to give members an area where they could post things more privately, like personal blogs and more sensitive topics/posts, and not have all the internet able to access it.

The site also has a religion section that you don't know is there, till after you've made a # of posts - maybe 30 or so - and then it'll show up when you sign in. Too many new members were joining pretty much only to argue with those who didn't have their belefs, it seemed, and it created some spill over disruption in other sections.

You also can't access links till you've made 2 posts. Some said it's what got them to start posting, rather than just joining and reading.

Just thoughts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One way this was somewhat dealt with on another forum I was on, was to have a section that you couldn't access till after you'd made 15 posts. It's also not an area that google searches will pull something up from - so the mods had said, anyway.
> 
> The more difficult accessibility to the section was mostly done to give members an area where they could post things more privately, like personal blogs and more sensitive topics/posts, and not have all the internet able to access it.
> 
> ...


good points justme, that sounds like a well run forum.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One way this was somewhat dealt with on another forum I was on, was to have a section that you couldn't access till after you'd made 15 posts. It's also not an area that google searches will pull something up from - so the mods had said, anyway.
> 
> The more difficult accessibility to the section was mostly done to give members an area where they could post things more privately, like personal blogs and more sensitive topics/posts, and not have all the internet able to access it.
> 
> ...


They do that over at T&J, I did not even notice till their mod/owner of the site explained it to me. If I remember right, you half to have 15 post, and be signed in. Then a secret appears on the screen. And I never even noticed so......

in the pics, the 1st one is what members see, there's 4 extra sections that open up for members, while the other board is what non-members see. ( look at the bottom)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> good points justme, that sounds like a well run forum.


Thanks, cazna. It is.



2buckcanuck said:


> They do that over at T&J, I did not even notice till their mod/owner of the site explained it to me. If I remember right, you half to have 15 post, and be signed in. Then a secret appears on the screen. And I never even noticed so......
> 
> in the pics, the 1st one is what members see, there's 4 extra sections that open up for members, while the other board is what non-members see. ( look at the bottom)


That's interesting. Thanks, 2buck. I'll have to check it out.


----------

